
GitHub vs. bitbucket - jxr006
Hey folks, what do you guys use for source control in the startup world? Github, bitbucket or something else?
======
SanDimasFootbal
Bitbucket which combines Trello, Pipelines, Deployment Management and Source
Control built in.

------
maephisto
Github. Great integrations, familiar to most people in the company.

------
ArnaudKOPP
You have Gitlab as a viable solution too.

